# Berlusconi su Inzaghi, il mercato e la cessione del Milan



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2015)

Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: 

_"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club, abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari in questo momento nel calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



segati bee e inzaghi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Con calma tranquillo che buttiamo un'altra stagione..

Mah...


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2015)

Dunque, Mr Bee praticamente fatto fuori. O almeno sembra. Inzaghi trattato con fin troppo rispetto per i disastri che ha creato. E questo mi fa pensare.

Cinesi ancora in ballo ma, sembra, che si vada per le lunghe. E questo non va bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Stavolta condivido le sue parole, la cessione va valutata nel migliore dei modi. Non sono cose da fare con fretta. Ma credo che abbia già deciso a chi vendere. E lo sapremo tra qualche settimana.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Ormai ripete a cantilena la solita filastrocca.
Inzaghi praticamente segato (mentre il somaro continua a fare il lacchè ahahah), di Bee mi sa che non ritiene congrua l'offerta. Nel senso, "in più della popolarità" ci vogliono i soldi (anche se sicuramente si riferisce ai soldi che vuole ricevere LUI, non quelli da investire per il mercato).

Per il resto, ennesimo incubo del Milan italiano. Continua a ripeterlo e ripeterlo, lo spauracchio dei Valdifiori, Astori, Baselli e Okaka si avvicina sempre di più. Saranno contenti quelli che si lamentano dei troppi stranieri nelle squadre 

Ultima cosa: se non si decide a vendere in fretta salta anche la prossima stagione... siamo praticamente a fine Maggio e ancora non s'è deciso chi sarà l'allenatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



*Notizia aggiornata con la frase sul calciomercato e gli investimenti immediati.
*


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Che palle con sto Milan italiano.. ma poi secondo lui il Qatar finanzia il City, non è vero. Il Quatr è del PSG. Sono gli emirati arabi che hanno il City.

Massi è uguale...


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2015)

Ogni volta che leggo "Milan italiano" mi viene il TERRORE


----------



## ralf (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Che furbo il nano,solite parole da non confermo ma non smentisco,in modo tale da non perdere voti e non scontentare nessuno.Per me è già tutto fatto con i cinesi.


----------



## cremone (18 Maggio 2015)

I 10 club davanti a noi non sono posseduti da sceicchi.........


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Maggio 2015)

"stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato,per avere qualche finanziamento immediato".io la interpreto come entro giugno a qualcuno dovrò cedere.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Non ci sarà alcun Milan italiano, su questo si può stare tranquilli.
Quello è solo un desiderio di Berlusconi, ma che comunque è irrealizzabile. 

Per la gioia di Sky Sport, ha nettamente segato Bee ancora una volta (pure l'altro giorno, si riferiva a lui quando diceva di non aver incontrato ancora nessun acquirente affidabile).
Bee alla fine potrebbe ugualmente entrare in società, ma non gli darà mai la maggioranza.


----------



## koti (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._


E' vero che ripete più o meno sempre le stesse cose ma il continuo riferimento al brand Milan "fortissimo in Cina", allo stato del Qatar e al PSG mi fa davvero sperare molto.

Importante la frase su Bee, a meno di colpi di scena pare silurato.
Rimango molto ottimista, al Milan italiano non ci credo. Mi sembra molto poco credibile e masochistico.


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Maggio 2015)

milan italiano con pippa in panchina.

il disastro piu' totale , tifero' frosinone.


----------



## ralf (18 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà alcun Milan italiano, su questo si può stare tranquilli.
> Quello è solo un desiderio di Berlusconi, ma che comunque è irrealizzabile.
> 
> Per la gioia di Sky Sport, ha nettamente segato Bee ancora una volta (pure l'altro giorno, si riferiva a lui quando diceva di non aver incontrato ancora nessun acquirente affidabile).
> Bee alla fine potrebbe ugualmente entrare in società, ma non gli darà mai la maggioranza.



Ahah Alciato, Mr Bee ha un esclusiva sulla cessione del Milan.L'unica esclusiva che Berlusconi ha dato a Mr Bee è stata quella di girare per i ristoranti di Milano Cit.— F.Ordine


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> "stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato,per avere qualche finanziamento immediato".io la interpreto come entro giugno a qualcuno dovrò cedere.



Esatto.

Anche perchè il nodo allenatore verrà sciolto per primo, e il calciomercato si farà in sintonia con la nuova guida tecnica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto”.[/I]



Non so come interpretarla questa frase su Inzaghi... da un lato mi sembra una scusa qualunque per cacciarlo senza rompere il rapporto in modo traumatico, da un altro mi sembra dica che Inzaghi non è l'allenatore giusto per il suo milan italiano.
Il che mi spaventerebbe.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ahah Alciato, Mr Bee ha un esclusiva sulla cessione del Milan.L'unica esclusiva che Berlusconi ha dato a Mr Bee è stata quella di girare per i ristoranti di Milano Cit.— F.Ordine



Alciato poi aveva parlato di selfie tra Bee e Berlusconi.
Dove sono sti selfie?


----------



## ralf (18 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alciato poi aveva parlato di selfie tra Bee e Berlusconi.
> Dove sono sti selfie?



Alciato è quello che diceva da un mese che Maldini sarebbe stato il Ds,ma come mai nel famoso ristorante a Milano non si sono minimamente parlati?Erano a 10 metri e Mr Bee non si è neanche alzato per andare a salutare il prossimo ds?ahahaha


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Spiace per Bee perché ce l'ha messa tutta, ma se non vuole vendergli la società credo sia giusto che glielo dica perché il thailandese crede di essere ancora in gioco. 

L'epitaffio su Inzaghi invece è sollevante.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so come interpretarla questa frase su Inzaghi... da un lato mi sembra una scusa qualunque per cacciarlo senza rompere il rapporto in modo traumatico, da un altro mi sembra dica che Inzaghi non è l'allenatore giusto per il suo milan italiano.
> Il che mi spaventerebbe.



E' un siluro a Inzaghi. 
Era stato preannunciato che in queste ultime giornate avremmo visto Mastour, Mastalli ecc.
Secondo me, Inzaghi alla fine ci ha ripensato perchè covava ancora una rimonta sull'Inter.
Una cosa assurda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Bordata clamorosa a Bee Ciucciabol


----------



## Brain84 (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Ottime dichiarazioni altrochè!

1. Venderà il Milan molto presto anche per poter tornare da subito a spendere e ripartire 
2. Addio Mr. Bee tutte chiacchere ma zero garanzie finanziarie
3. Addio Inzaghi, hai fatto schifo, Berlusconi, secondo me, si è preso una parte della colpa, per questo non lo ha cazziato al 100%


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2015)

Bee e Alciato stanno piangendo nell angolo


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Alciato è quello che diceva da un mese che Maldini sarebbe stato il Ds,ma come mai nel famoso ristorante a Milano non si sono minimamente parlati?Erano a 10 metri e Mr Bee non si è neanche alzato per andare a salutare il prossimo ds?ahahaha




Io ancora non me la so spiegare, visto che le fonti vicine a Bee dicevano che Maldini e il thailendese avevano già un'intesa.
Tutte palle pure su Maldini? Boh. Ma quella circostanza era stata effettivamente stranissima.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2015)

Comunque vedrete che quel Somaro senza dignità contro il Torino manderà in campo gli Allievi!


----------



## marcus83 (18 Maggio 2015)

vi seguo da un po e qui ho modo di avere probabilmente (rettifico : sicuramente ) news molto più credibili del giornalaio 
italiano ihihih .... beh che dire .. il teatrino berlusconiano continua con una mezza certezza : ciao ciao BEE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2015)

Di Marzio comunque riporta di Lee nella sua homepage, quindi le notizie sui cinesi non sono taciute almeno dallo staff di Di Marzio.


----------



## ralf (18 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alciato poi aveva parlato di selfie tra Bee e Berlusconi.
> Dove sono sti selfie?



È due settimane che il nano sta spalando medda su Mr Bee, e c'è ancora qualcuno che crede che dietro a Mr Bee ci sia Xi Jinping


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2015)

che poi, una base di giocatori italiani serve al milan, questa è fuori discussione. Vedere la juve ad esempio, con buffon, pirlo, barzagli, bonucci, marchisio e chiellini. Ma servono anche i campioni.

In ogni caso se prendesse i migliori giovani italiani non mi dispiacerebbe, per intenderci, verrati, rugani, baselli, florenzi, berardi, ovviamente insieme a giocatori forti del panorama calcistico europeo. Questo avrebbe un senso. Ma invece suppongo che questo italmilan sarebbe composto da pippe italiane.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io ancora non me la so spiegare, visto che le fonti vicine a Bee dicevano che Maldini e il thailendese avevano già un'intesa.
> Tutte palle pure su Maldini? Boh. Ma quella circostanza era stata effettivamente stranissima.



Secondo me era tutto vero che Maldini sarebbe entrato nello staff di Bee, affiancato o al posto di Galliani. 
E quest'ultimo ha avuto una sua influenza nel segare la trattativa.

L'intervista di Maldini dell'altro giorno faceva proprio capire che non sarebbe più entrato in società, con una certa rassegnazione, il che doveva essere un indizio sul fallimento della trattativa con Bee.


----------



## Iblahimovic (18 Maggio 2015)

secondo me si andrà molto per le lunghe, altro che nel post-elezioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Leggendo queste dichiarazioni invece per me Inzaghi non è ancora stato segato del tutto e potrebbe rimanere (ovviamente parlo in caso di non-cessione)


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio comunque riporta di Lee nella sua homepage, quindi le notizie sui cinesi non sono taciute almeno dallo staff di Di Marzio.



Di Marzio è un giornalista serio, e per me il migliore di Sky Sport nonchè uno dei più bravi in assoluto.
Giustamente sta iniziando a fregarsene (nei limiti del possibile) della linea editoriale di Sky.




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me era tutto vero che Maldini sarebbe entrato nello staff di Bee, affiancato o al posto di Galliani.
> E quest'ultimo ha avuto una sua influenza nel segare la trattativa.
> 
> L'intervista di Maldini dell'altro giorno faceva proprio capire che non sarebbe più entrato in società, con una certa rassegnazione, il che doveva essere un indizio sul fallimento della trattativa con Bee.




Boh, tutto è possibile.
Sappiamo che Barbara non vede l'ora di portare Maldini in società, ma giusto per curiosità mi piacerebbe sapere prima o poi in che rapporti era il nostro capitano con Mr. Bee.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Leggendo queste dichiarazioni invece per me Inzaghi non è ancora stato segato del tutto e potrebbe rimanere (ovviamente parlo in caso di non-cessione)



Vallo a dire agli sponsor che resta Inzaghi. 

Sponsor: "Ah sì, Inzaghi resta? Bene. Ah, dov'è il nostro contratto?" strap, strap...ufficio di Barbara pieno di pezzi di carta.


Zero possibilità che Inzaghi resti, pure se Berlusconi stesso lo volesse (ma comunque non lo vuole...).


----------



## ralf (18 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque vedrete che quel Somaro senza dignità contro il Torino manderà in campo gli Allievi!



Gli allievi forti del Milan(Llamas,Cutrone,Locatelli,Donnarumma) sono tutti all'Europeo under 17.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



Molto bene. Le trattative non sono ovviamente semplici e il rischio di non riuscire a preparare al meglio la prossima stagione c'è, ma l'importante è che si giunga ad una conclusione definitiva. Se poi ciò comporterà un altro anno di purgatorio, Amen. Se non altro si comincerebbe a intravedere la fine del tunnel.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire agli sponsor che resta Inzaghi.



Per me non resta e ci mancherebbe. 
Ma non sono queste dichiarazioni a bocciarlo. Mi sarei aspettato qualcosa di più da Berlusconi visto quello che diceva contro Allegri.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me non resta e ci mancherebbe.
> Ma non sono queste dichiarazioni a bocciarlo. Mi sarei aspettato qualcosa di più da Berlusconi visto quello che diceva contro Allegri.



L'ho scritto poco fa. Ha usato delle parole troppo soft se rapportate ai disastri creati da quel Somaro. E' troppo troppo troppo lecchino e senza dignità. Penso che non lo abbia distrutto solo per questo motivo.

Poi, con questi soggetti, mai esultare prima del dovuto. Sarebbero capaci di tenere quel fantoccio in panchina per un'altra stagione. La faccia non gli manca di certo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._


L'idea che mi sono fatto è che Berlusconi sta parlando con Xi Jinping il quale sta creando una cordata per mettere le mani sul Milan. Questa cordata sarà composta da imprenditori di spicco del mercato cinese. Tuttavia la mediazione di Xi fa pensare che quei nomi saranno solo la maschera di facciata dietro la quale si celerà il governo cinese. Diventeremo una squadra con dietro uno stato, la Cina, la prima potenza economica al mondo. Sarà qualcosa di inarrestabile, roba che potremmo andare a strappare senza troppi patemi Messi, Ronaldo e Hazard...


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me non resta e ci mancherebbe.
> Ma non sono queste dichiarazioni a bocciarlo. Mi sarei aspettato qualcosa di più da Berlusconi visto quello che diceva contro Allegri.



C'è comunque un legame affettivo con Inzaghi.

Pure con Seedorf, non ci sono comunque mai state dichiarazioni pubbliche. 

Una separazione morbida ma inevitabile.


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato da diversi giornalisti fuori dal Milan Club di Saronno, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"La storia del Milan è fantastica e ci rende insieme al Real Madrid, la squadra più titolata al mondo. Nei miei 30 anni alla guida del club abbiamo raggiunto tanti di quei successi che il Milan è diventato qualcosa che marca indelebilmente l’immagine dell’Italia. Da alcune ricerche, ho potuto constatare che il brand del Milan è fortissimo in Cina, così come negli altri paesi orientali. Abbiamo circa 350 milioni di tifosi in giro per il mondo. *Attualmente sto cercando di individuare un gruppo di possibili sostenitori del Milan che condividano con me la necessità di fare quei finanziamenti che oggi sono necessari nel mondo del calcio. Infatti in questo sport è addirittura entrato uno Stato come il Qatar che ogni anno finanzia club come il Psg e anche il Manchester City.* Spero di riuscire a trovare qualcuno che possa portare avanti con me il Milan grazie a nuovi investimenti. *Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato.* Se non sarà così, andrò avanti a fare il presidente e ho in mente un Milan tutto italiano. Personalmente sono tra coloro che pensano che nel calcio italiano ci siano troppi stranieri. *Attualmente ci sono diverse offerte che testimoniano l’importanza del brand del Milan in Cina e in altri paesi. Le stiamo valutando, ma dobbiamo farlo con calma e prudenza perché ovviamente sarà una scelta irreversibile. E dobbiamo trovare le persone giuste. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan. Inzaghi ha certamente un bel rapporto con il gruppo. Però abbiamo avuto visioni diverse in alcune occasioni, infatti gli avevo chiesto di far giocare di più i nostri giovani e la mia richiesta è rimasta inevasa. Questo è un discorso che affronteremo al momento giusto*”._



"Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato". Berlusconi da ad intendere più di quel che dice: l'accordo con i nuovi soci è cosa fatta, sia sulle cifre, che sulle quote ed i tempi di cessione, non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la ventilata richiesta di finanziamento immediato del mercato; il differimento è legato a qualche problema interno al consorzio cinese sulle quote di partecipazione al fondo dei singoli consorziati. Ma Lee è costantemente nei paraggi di Arcore, e quella dichiarazione rilasciata ieri ("Spero di tornare presto in Italia"), apparentemente equivoca se detta da uno che è già in Italia, ha il significato implicito di ritorno con i documenti per le firme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè dai garantito un altro anno di schifo..attento nano che certi treni passano una volta sola..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ............. Bee? Bisogna che ci sia qualcosa in più della popolarità per investire nel Milan.



Questo è un altro tassello importante: messa la pietra tombale sulla cordata Bee-Doyen, con buona pace di tutte le relative vedove. 
Qualunque cosa volesse dire con quel "qualcosa in più della popolarità", fossero soldi o passione per la squadra o progetti futuri, è appurato che non ci siano, quindi non se ne parli più.
Restano le opzioni: pista cinese vera e propria, pista cino-statunitense (Mr Pink è di stanza in California, l'unica possibilità che intravvedo), ItalMilan.
Chiaro che l'ultima è nel caso cadano tutte le trattative per qualsivoglia ragione: quasi impossibile per i costi e per la conseguente caduta di valore del brand. Per me ha la stessa valenza di Mr Bee prima della dichiarazione. Diciamo: quasi zero.
Gira e rigira siamo in mano ai cinesi, che non hanno la fretta dei tifosi, devono programmare, valutare, capirci qualcosa. Non dimentichiamo che per loro il calcio è come per noi il baseball negli anni '50.
Ma qualcosa ne verrà fuori: SB ha voglia di vendere a loro, loro hanno voglia di comprare il Milan, è solo una questione di tempo. 
Io sono già disposto a aspettare un altro anno di transizione con i cinesi proprietari del Milan.
Scordiamoci che si possa ricostruire questa squadra in un anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'idea che mi sono fatto è che Berlusconi sta parlando con Xi Jinping il quale sta creando una cordata per mettere le mani sul Milan. Questa cordata sarà composta da imprenditori di spicco del mercato cinese. Tuttavia la mediazione di Xi fa pensare che quei nomi saranno solo la maschera di facciata dietro la quale si celerà il governo cinese. Diventeremo una squadra con dietro uno stato, la Cina, la prima potenza economica al mondo. Sarà qualcosa di inarrestabile, roba che potremmo andare a strappare senza troppi patemi Messi, Ronaldo e Hazard...




calma calma, che poi rischiamo di svegliarci tutti sudati...Intanto pensiamo alla cessione, poi si vedrà le intenzioni dei nuovi soci.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> "Stiamo cercando di conciliare la cessione del club con il mercato, per avere qualche finanziamento immediato". Berlusconi da ad intendere più di quel che dice: l'accordo con i nuovi soci è cosa fatta, sia sulle cifre, che sulle quote ed i tempi di cessione, non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la ventilata richiesta di finanziamento immediato del mercato; il differimento è legato a qualche problema interno al consorzio cinese sulle quote di partecipazione al fondo dei singoli consorziati. Ma Lee è costantemente nei paraggi di Arcore, e quella dichiarazione rilasciata ieri ("Spero di tornare presto in Italia"), apparentemente equivoca se detta da uno che è già in Italia, ha il significato implicito di ritorno con i documenti per le firme.



non per forza, può anche significare che cerca un finanziamento (banche?) momentaneo, per poi restituire il tutto al momento della cessione, che a questo punto significherebbe certa.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro tassello importante: messa la pietra tombale sulla cordata Bee-Doyen, con buona pace di tutte le relative vedove.
> Qualunque cosa volesse dire con quel "qualcosa in più della popolarità", fossero soldi o passione per la squadra o progetti futuri, è appurato che non ci siano, quindi non se ne parli più.
> Restano le opzioni: pista cinese vera e propria, pista cino-statunitense (Mr Pink è di stanza in California, l'unica possibilità che intravvedo), ItalMilan.
> Chiaro che l'ultima è nel caso cadano tutte le trattative per qualsivoglia ragione: quasi impossibile per i costi e per la conseguente caduta di valore del brand. Per me ha la stessa valenza di Mr Bee prima della dichiarazione. Diciamo: quasi zero.
> ...



anche secondo me ci vorrà più tempo del previsto per ripartire.
A questo punto acquisiscono sempre più valore le parole che ha detto costacurta a sky, dove parlava di tempi più lunghi per la cessione del milan (6 mesi-1 anno).


----------



## Jack14 (18 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non per forza, può anche significare che cerca un finanziamento (banche?) momentaneo, per poi restituire il tutto al momento della cessione, che a questo punto significherebbe certa.



Si, io l'ho letta come te. [MENTION=1924]Jack14[/MENTION] nessun copia/incolla e nessuna menzione per quel sito

Letta così io capisco che visto che le trattative per la cessione vanno per le lunghe, per il mercato pensano di cercare qualche finanziamento per anticipare i soldi derivanti dalla cessione. 

Io credo che finirà per cedere ma assolutamento non entro Giugno. Si andrà per le lunghe, per quest'anno faremo mercato comprando credo per lo più giocatori italiani.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' troppo troppo troppo lecchino e senza dignità. Penso che non lo abbia distrutto solo per questo motivo.


È così. D altronde mai nessuno ha citato e leccato berlusconi con la frequenza di inzaghi (sento sempre il Presidente, ci chiamiamo, ci sentiamo, pranziamo insieme, il primo tifoso è il presidente, vinciamo per il presidente, nessuno al milan è indispensabile tranne il presidente)


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'idea che mi sono fatto è che Berlusconi sta parlando con Xi Jinping il quale sta creando una cordata per mettere le mani sul Milan. Questa cordata sarà composta da imprenditori di spicco del mercato cinese. Tuttavia la mediazione di Xi fa pensare che quei nomi saranno solo la maschera di facciata dietro la quale si celerà il governo cinese. Diventeremo una squadra con dietro uno stato, la Cina, la prima potenza economica al mondo. Sarà qualcosa di inarrestabile, roba che potremmo andare a strappare senza troppi patemi Messi, Ronaldo e Hazard...



L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita. E va bene così. Ma a quei livelli si arriva con un fatturato di una certa dimensione che il Milan ancora non ha. Tempo al tempo...


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non per forza, può anche significare che cerca un finanziamento (banche?) momentaneo, per poi restituire il tutto al momento della cessione, che a questo punto significherebbe certa.



...o un finanziamento diretto in conto futuro capitale da parte dei nuovi soci. Zero interessi, no obbligo di restituzione, solo un nominale aumento di capitale sociale interamente sottoscritto dai nuovi soggetti.


----------



## cremone (18 Maggio 2015)

Sul Corriere dello sport Berlusconi ha detto che non vende e che sta solo cercando finanziatori..........


----------



## mistergao (18 Maggio 2015)

Avevo letto un estratto dell'intervista sul sito della Gazzetta e mi sembrava una cosa molto più delirante, invece in realtà, come hanno commentato in tanti, è una conferenza stampa tranquilla e quasi dimessa.
Mah...a me la vicenda cessione del Milan ricorda un po' quella di Kakà: si era andati avanti un po' tra mezze conferme e mezze smentite, poi da un momento con l'altro...ciao.
Speriamo che sia così e che, soprattutto, quelli che arrivano siano ben intenzionati.


----------



## Jack14 (18 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Sul Corriere dello sport Berlusconi ha detto che non vende e che sta solo cercando finanziatori..........



si ma parliamo della stessa roba. Usa sinomi ogni giorno diversi. Cerca finanziatori significa che vende ma si tiene la maggioranza PER ORA (con accordo per il futuro per incrementare le quote).


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'idea che mi sono fatto è che Berlusconi sta parlando con Xi Jinping il quale sta creando una cordata per mettere le mani sul Milan. Questa cordata sarà composta da imprenditori di spicco del mercato cinese. Tuttavia la mediazione di Xi fa pensare che quei nomi saranno solo la maschera di facciata dietro la quale si celerà il governo cinese. Diventeremo una squadra con dietro uno stato, la Cina, la prima potenza economica al mondo. Sarà qualcosa di inarrestabile, roba che potremmo andare a strappare senza troppi patemi Messi, Ronaldo e Hazard...



Apprezzo gli ottimisti sul calcio, ma qui temo, purtroppo, tu sia andato oltre 

Sarebbe un sogno comunque...


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me Xi Jinping vorrebbe davvero che un imprenditore cinese acquistasse il Milan non solo per una questione d'immagine e prestigio ma anche per poter sfruttare in Cina il brand del Milan (parchi divertimento, ristoranti, merchandising, tour sportivi etc...). Solo che a quanto pare fatica a trovare imprenditori realmente interessati e disposti a mettere la liquidità necessaria (vedi riferimento di Maroni?). La smentita secca di Zong di qualche settimana fa sembra dimostrarlo. Dall'altra parte c'è Bee che sicuramente è appassionato di calcio e molto interessato ma propone un "leveraged buy-out" dai contorni inquietanti e dal futuro incerto. Vi consiglio di leggere la storia dell'acquisizione del Liverpool da parte degli americani George Gillet e Tom Hicks nel 2007. Vi sorprenderà notare come sia tremendamente simile alla nostra situazione e come l'offerta e le dichiarazioni di Bee ricordino da vicino quelle degli americani...E no, non è una storia a lieto fine. 

Quindi ha ragione Forchielli nell'affermare che con Bee si fa presto ma ciò non toglie che l'operazione sollevi dei dubbi. L'indecisione di Berlusconi credo si riferisca a questo contesto. Lui e Xi Jinping tifano fortemente per un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che acquisterebbero il Milan senza indebitarlo e potrebbero subito permettere un mercato di livello. Il problema è che non facile trovare la cordata disposta a farlo (ecco secondo me il riferimento ai tempi lunghi). Qualora ai primi di giugno la situazione non fosse cambiata Berlusconi dovrebbe decidere tra vendere subito, ma con rischio,a Bee per tentare un rilancio immediato o sopportare un'altra stagione fallimentare nella speranza che nei mesi successivi si trovino gli imprenditori cinesi disposti a mettere in pratica il progetto del Presidente Xi Jinping. Ma se a giugno non si trovano imprenditori disposti ad investire, perchè si dovrebbero trovare a dicembre? Insomma non vorrei mai difendere Berlusconi ma non è detto che sia colpa sua questo clima di indecisione. Anche perchè quelli che ora invocano la cessione ad ogni costo sarebbero i primi ad imbracciare forconi e fucili per cercarlo qualora vendesse ad una proprietà scellerata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi forse non mi sono espresso bene. Intendo dire che se il Milan fosse gestito davvero dal governo cinese le conseguenze sarebbero piuttosto ovvie. Ma qui c'è un se, vedremo come si evolverà la faccenda.


----------



## Superpippo9 (18 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me Xi Jinping vorrebbe davvero che un imprenditore cinese acquistasse il Milan non solo per una questione d'immagine e prestigio ma anche per poter sfruttare in Cina il brand del Milan (parchi divertimento, ristoranti, merchandising, tour sportivi etc...). Solo che a quanto pare fatica a trovare imprenditori realmente interessati e disposti a mettere la liquidità necessaria (vedi riferimento di Maroni?). La smentita secca di Zong di qualche settimana fa sembra dimostrarlo. Dall'altra parte c'è Bee che sicuramente è appassionato di calcio e molto interessato ma propone un "leveraged buy-out" dai contorni inquietanti e dal futuro incerto. Vi consiglio di leggere la storia dell'acquisizione del Liverpool da parte degli americani George Gillet e Tom Hicks nel 2007. Vi sorprenderà notare come sia tremendamente simile alla nostra situazione e come l'offerta e le dichiarazioni di Bee ricordino da vicino quelle degli americani...E no, non è una storia a lieto fine.
> 
> Quindi ha ragione Forchielli nell'affermare che con Bee si fa presto ma ciò non toglie che l'operazione sollevi dei dubbi. L'indecisione di Berlusconi credo si riferisca a questo contesto. Lui e Xi Jinping tifano fortemente per un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che acquisterebbero il Milan senza indebitarlo e potrebbero subito permettere un mercato di livello. Il problema è che non facile trovare la cordata disposta a farlo (ecco secondo me il riferimento ai tempi lunghi). Qualora ai primi di giugno la situazione non fosse cambiata Berlusconi dovrebbe decidere tra vendere subito, ma con rischio,a Bee per tentare un rilancio immediato o sopportare un'altra stagione fallimentare nella speranza che nei mesi successivi si trovino gli imprenditori cinesi disposti a mettere in pratica il progetto del Presidente Xi Jinping. Ma se a giugno non si trovano imprenditori disposti ad investire, perchè si dovrebbero trovare a dicembre? Insomma non vorrei mai difendere Berlusconi ma non è detto che sia colpa sua questo clima di indecisione. Anche perchè quelli che ora invocano la cessione ad ogni costo sarebbero i primi ad imbracciare forconi e fucili per cercarlo qualora vendesse ad una proprietà scellerata.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te e penso,inoltre, che la vera alternativa attuale a Mr Bee sia l' italmilan allenata da Montella. ...


----------



## ps18ps (18 Maggio 2015)

secondo me la maggior parte delle dichiarazioni che fa in questo periodo, se non tutte, servono solo a far ripulire la sua immagine e far vedere come sia ben considerato da tutti anche all'estero, vedi per esempio la frase sul brand berlusconi di qualche giorno fa. Infondo in queste elezioni sta rimettendosi in gioco lui personalmente e dire che tutti lo vogliono al milan come presidente, a cominciare dla presidente cinese, non fa altro che far sembrare lui grandissimo... dopo le elezioni vedremo quanto di vero ci sono nelle sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me Xi Jinping vorrebbe davvero che un imprenditore cinese acquistasse il Milan non solo per una questione d'immagine e prestigio ma anche per poter sfruttare in Cina il brand del Milan (parchi divertimento, ristoranti, merchandising, tour sportivi etc...). Solo che a quanto pare fatica a trovare imprenditori realmente interessati e disposti a mettere la liquidità necessaria (vedi riferimento di Maroni?). La smentita secca di Zong di qualche settimana fa sembra dimostrarlo. Dall'altra parte c'è Bee che sicuramente è appassionato di calcio e molto interessato ma propone un "leveraged buy-out" dai contorni inquietanti e dal futuro incerto. Vi consiglio di leggere la storia dell'acquisizione del Liverpool da parte degli americani George Gillet e Tom Hicks nel 2007. Vi sorprenderà notare come sia tremendamente simile alla nostra situazione e come l'offerta e le dichiarazioni di Bee ricordino da vicino quelle degli americani...E no, non è una storia a lieto fine.
> 
> Quindi ha ragione Forchielli nell'affermare che con Bee si fa presto ma ciò non toglie che l'operazione sollevi dei dubbi. L'indecisione di Berlusconi credo si riferisca a questo contesto. Lui e Xi Jinping tifano fortemente per un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che acquisterebbero il Milan senza indebitarlo e potrebbero subito permettere un mercato di livello. Il problema è che non facile trovare la cordata disposta a farlo (ecco secondo me il riferimento ai tempi lunghi). Qualora ai primi di giugno la situazione non fosse cambiata Berlusconi dovrebbe decidere tra vendere subito, ma con rischio,a Bee per tentare un rilancio immediato o sopportare un'altra stagione fallimentare nella speranza che nei mesi successivi si trovino gli imprenditori cinesi disposti a mettere in pratica il progetto del Presidente Xi Jinping. Ma se a giugno non si trovano imprenditori disposti ad investire, perchè si dovrebbero trovare a dicembre? Insomma non vorrei mai difendere Berlusconi ma non è detto che sia colpa sua questo clima di indecisione. Anche perchè quelli che ora invocano la cessione ad ogni costo sarebbero i primi ad imbracciare forconi e fucili per cercarlo qualora vendesse ad una proprietà scellerata.



Credo che in Fininvest abbiano letto in queste settimane la storia oscura di quella acquisizione a Liverpool, e ne abbiano fatto tesoro nella valutazione della proposta del thailandese. Il leveraged buy out per essere efficiente presuppone una calibratissima quotazione in borsa che questo Milan non è in grado di garantire, come peraltro difficilmente potrebbe fare qualunque club di calcio, legato come è, almeno in parte, alla imprevedibilità dei risultati sportivi, che nel caso specifico significa la ingente fetta di ricavi della Champions League. Meglio dunque la strada tradizionale dell'ingresso di nuova liquidità tramite cessione di quote, aumento di capitale, ecc.... Chi investe nel calcio deve sapere tuttavia che non trova l'utile dietro il primo angolo, piuttosto perdite da ripianare, almeno per i primi esercizi. Questo può aver lasciato perplessi o demotivato alcuno degli imprenditori contattati da Lee ed APEC per conto del Governo di Pechino. Ma anche questa fase deve essere comunque molto avanzata se ora Berlusconi ventila l'ipotesi di finanziamenti immediati: non alle Banche, che non si intende come potrebbero finanziare pura liquidità ad un Milan già assai esposto senza garanzie reali sulle quote sociali, ma almeno ad una parte degli eventuali soci che potrebbero finanziare il club in conto del futuro aumento di capitale sociale. E qui l'ipotesi del crowdfunding per reperire fondi, ipotizzato dal famoso Fu, potrebbe avere la sua indubbia attrattiva.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi apre a Conte* -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-apre-conte-al-milan-vediamo-video-vt28253.html#post696545


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Maggio 2015)

*Ravezzani dice che c'è una delle cordate cinesi formate da 3 dei primi 50 industriali di cina che avrebbe proposto 350 mln per il 35 % e 150-200 mln per il mercato e questi soldi sarebbero poi scalati nel momento in cui i cinesi acquisteranno le altre quote per raggiungere la maggioranza.tra l'altro hanno chiesto a berlusconi di dare una risposta entro venerdi in modo da avere anche l'esclusiva a trattare da parte di fininvest. All'incontro tenuto con questa cordata ha partecipato anche l'ultimogenito di Silvio Berlusconi, Luigi.*


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani dice che c'è una delle cordate cinesi formate da 3 dei primi 50 industriali di cina che avrebbe proposto 350 mln per il 35 % e 150-200 mln per il mercato e questi soldi sarebbero poi scalati nel momento in cui i cinesi acquisteranno le altre quote per raggiungere la maggioranza.tra l'altro hanno chiesto a berlusconi di dare una risposta entro venerdi in modo da avere anche l'esclusiva a trattare da parte di fininvest. All'incontro tenuto con questa cordata ha partecipato anche l'ultimogenito di Silvio Berlusconi, Luigi.*



Credibile. Wahaha, Wanda e Alibaba, con Huawei che vira sui naming rights del futuro stadio al Portello. Vediamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani dice che c'è una delle cordate cinesi formate da 3 dei primi 50 industriali di cina che avrebbe proposto 350 mln per il 35 % e 150-200 mln per il mercato e questi soldi sarebbero poi scalati nel momento in cui i cinesi acquisteranno le altre quote per raggiungere la maggioranza.tra l'altro hanno chiesto a berlusconi di dare una risposta entro venerdi in modo da avere anche l'esclusiva a trattare da parte di fininvest. All'incontro tenuto con questa cordata ha partecipato anche l'ultimogenito di Silvio Berlusconi, Luigi.*



Sarebbe perfetto. Attendiamo fiduciosi!


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credibile. Wahaha, Wanda e Alibaba, con Huawei che vira sui naming rights del futuro stadio al Portello. Vediamo.



io a wanda credo poco.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2015)

ascoltate l'intervista a berlusca che c'è sul sito di sport mediaset....a richiesta di pellegatti su quanto tempo ci vorrà per ritornare in europa, ha detto fosse per me 1 anno, ma bisogna fare i conti con la realtà..


----------



## Gekyn (18 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me Xi Jinping vorrebbe davvero che un imprenditore cinese acquistasse il Milan non solo per una questione d'immagine e prestigio ma anche per poter sfruttare in Cina il brand del Milan (parchi divertimento, ristoranti, merchandising, tour sportivi etc...). Solo che a quanto pare fatica a trovare imprenditori realmente interessati e disposti a mettere la liquidità necessaria (vedi riferimento di Maroni?). La smentita secca di Zong di qualche settimana fa sembra dimostrarlo. Dall'altra parte c'è Bee che sicuramente è appassionato di calcio e molto interessato ma propone un "leveraged buy-out" dai contorni inquietanti e dal futuro incerto. Vi consiglio di leggere la storia dell'acquisizione del Liverpool da parte degli americani George Gillet e Tom Hicks nel 2007. Vi sorprenderà notare come sia tremendamente simile alla nostra situazione e come l'offerta e le dichiarazioni di Bee ricordino da vicino quelle degli americani...E no, non è una storia a lieto fine.
> 
> Quindi ha ragione Forchielli nell'affermare che con Bee si fa presto ma ciò non toglie che l'operazione sollevi dei dubbi. L'indecisione di Berlusconi credo si riferisca a questo contesto. Lui e Xi Jinping tifano fortemente per un Milan in mano ad imprenditori cinesi che acquisterebbero il Milan senza indebitarlo e potrebbero subito permettere un mercato di livello. Il problema è che non facile trovare la cordata disposta a farlo (ecco secondo me il riferimento ai tempi lunghi). Qualora ai primi di giugno la situazione non fosse cambiata Berlusconi dovrebbe decidere tra vendere subito, ma con rischio,a Bee per tentare un rilancio immediato o sopportare un'altra stagione fallimentare nella speranza che nei mesi successivi si trovino gli imprenditori cinesi disposti a mettere in pratica il progetto del Presidente Xi Jinping. Ma se a giugno non si trovano imprenditori disposti ad investire, perchè si dovrebbero trovare a dicembre? Insomma non vorrei mai difendere Berlusconi ma non è detto che sia colpa sua questo clima di indecisione. Anche perchè quelli che ora invocano la cessione ad ogni costo sarebbero i primi ad imbracciare forconi e fucili per cercarlo qualora vendesse ad una proprietà scellerata.



Ti leggo sempre con piacere, e molte volte hai avuto delle ottime intuizioni, ma questa volta devo dissentire almeno in parte, secondo me se il Sig. Berlusconi si espone mediaticamente a certe affermazione e neppure tanto velate, ad una cordata Cinese con il placet del primo ministro, non credo che siano ancora in alto mare nel cercare vari imprenditore/finanziatori ne comporre la cordata, al limite ci possono essere delle limature e punti divergenti su varie questioni, ma la cordata esiste con relativi nomi, altrimenti non ci sarebbe tutto tam tam mediatico.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Maggio 2015)

intanto platini annuncia che ammorbidiranno il FPF..e questo in ottica cessione e acquisti di un certo peso, per noi potrebbe essere un vantaggio. Poi ho letto questo particolare: "Intanto l'Uefa continua la discussione avviata con molti club fin dallo scorso ottobre. "Penso che i regolamenti siano stati fatti bene - ha detto Platini - e ricordo che il fair play finanziario è stato votato dai club. In Francia non si possono acquistare giocatori a cuor leggero ma, dall'altro lato, *i francesi vogliono un'applicazione più rigorosa se, ad esempio, il Qatar acquista il Milan". *

che spiegazione date alla frase??


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Maggio 2015)

ma c'è qualche sito che possa riportare chi possano essere i primi 50 imprenditori di cina?


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> intanto platini annuncia che ammorbidiranno il FPF..e questo in ottica cessione e acquisti di un certo peso, per noi potrebbe essere un vantaggio. Poi ho letto questo particolare: "Intanto l'Uefa continua la discussione avviata con molti club fin dallo scorso ottobre. "Penso che i regolamenti siano stati fatti bene - ha detto Platini - e ricordo che il fair play finanziario è stato votato dai club. In Francia non si possono acquistare giocatori a cuor leggero ma, dall'altro lato, *i francesi vogliono un'applicazione più rigorosa se, ad esempio, il Qatar acquista il Milan". *
> 
> che spiegazione date alla frase??



Un refuso. Intendeva dire la Cina.
Comunque sembra quasi far capire che gli altri club europei hanno addirittura paura di ciò che potrebbe diventare il Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> intanto platini annuncia che ammorbidiranno il FPF..e questo in ottica cessione e acquisti di un certo peso, per noi potrebbe essere un vantaggio. Poi ho letto questo particolare: "Intanto l'Uefa continua la discussione avviata con molti club fin dallo scorso ottobre. "Penso che i regolamenti siano stati fatti bene - ha detto Platini - e ricordo che il fair play finanziario è stato votato dai club. In Francia non si possono acquistare giocatori a cuor leggero ma, dall'altro lato, *i francesi vogliono un'applicazione più rigorosa se, ad esempio, il Qatar acquista il Milan". *
> 
> che spiegazione date alla frase??



Conflitto d'interesse ?

Considerando i soldi che hanno il timore che possano comprare un'altra squadra (ovviamente non il Milan) c'è.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma c'è qualche sito che possa riportare chi possano essere i primi 50 imprenditori di cina?



Cerca su Forbes.com


----------



## cremone (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma c'è qualche sito che possa riportare chi possano essere i primi 50 imprenditori di cina?



Cerca su Forbes o Google



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Conflitto d'interesse ?
> 
> Considerando i soldi che hanno il timore che possano comprare un'altra squadra (ovviamente non il Milan) c'è.



Uno non può possedere quote di 2 società in Champions o Europa league pena l'esclusione delle stesse, quindi penso si riferisca ai cinesi.


----------



## Aron (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma c'è qualche sito che possa riportare chi possano essere i primi 50 imprenditori di cina?



Gli imprenditori sono quelli già noti.
Naturalmente devono stabilire (se non l'hanno già fatto) come ripartire le quote tra di loro, quanti capitali mettere (sarebbe assurdo che Mr. Pink inserisca gli stessi capitali di Wanda quando il secondo ha un patrimonio nettamente superiore), chi sarebbe il capo-cordata e chi l'uomo di fiducia da inserire in società...
Senza escludere che la nascita delle due cordate abbia origine da una singola cordata in cui ci siano state divergenze tra alcuni soci.

comunque se cerchi China Rich People su google trovi quello che cerchi.


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io a wanda credo poco.



In quei giornali cinesi che riportavano notizie sull'assalto cinese al Milan ordinato da Xi Jinping, poi censurati dalle autorità governative, campeggiava il volto di Wang Jianlin, boss di Wanda Group. Tra gli imprenditori citati, peraltro, sarebbe quello avente un interesse diretto e concidente con le future attività del club, ovvero la realizzazione dello stadio. Certo è che un tris come quello indicato è un gruppo di fuoco davvero formidabile.


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ascoltate l'intervista a berlusca che c'è sul sito di sport mediaset....a richiesta di pellegatti su quanto tempo ci vorrà per ritornare in europa, ha detto fosse per me 1 anno, ma bisogna fare i conti con la realtà..



Berlusconi che vola basso... buon segno. Gatta ci cova.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre con piacere, e molte volte hai avuto delle ottime intuizioni, ma questa volta devo dissentire almeno in parte, secondo me se il Sig. Berlusconi si espone mediaticamente a certe affermazione e neppure tanto velate, ad una cordata Cinese con il placet del primo ministro, non credo che siano ancora in alto mare nel cercare vari imprenditore/finanziatori ne comporre la cordata, al limite ci possono essere delle limature e punti divergenti su varie questioni, ma la cordata esiste con relativi nomi, altrimenti non ci sarebbe tutto tam tam mediatico.


Caro Gekyn ti ringrazio per la stima che ricambio e ti rispondo. La mia e' un'ipotesi nata in parte dalle dichiarazione di Forchielli sui cinesi che litigano ed in parte sul mistero assoluto che avvolge questa cordata. L'impressione che ho ricavato leggendo notizie sulla cordata cinese e' che questi imprenditori si stiano muovendo in direzione Milan per accontentare il presidente più che per un interesse reale. Per questo ipotizzo che se ancora non sappiamo molto di questa cordata e' perché ancora molto vada deciso. Che l'Apecf sia coinvolta e' fuori di discussione ma si tratta di una Onlus e può solo agire come organo di intermediazione. La domanda e': questi imprenditori cinesi vogliono davvero il Milan? Berlusconi sta temporeggiando in vista delle elezioni o davvero non sa neanche lui a chi venderà?

Personalmente ho sempre creduto e credo ancora alla cordata cinese ma ho la sensazione che ci sia qualcosa che blocca un esito che invece farebbe contente entrambe le parti. E' Berlusconi che non vuole cedere la maggioranza oppure c'è dell'altro?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani dice che c'è una delle cordate cinesi formate da 3 dei primi 50 industriali di cina che avrebbe proposto 350 mln per il 35 % e 150-200 mln per il mercato e questi soldi sarebbero poi scalati nel momento in cui i cinesi acquisteranno le altre quote per raggiungere la maggioranza.tra l'altro hanno chiesto a berlusconi di dare una risposta entro venerdi in modo da avere anche l'esclusiva a trattare da parte di fininvest. All'incontro tenuto con questa cordata ha partecipato anche l'ultimogenito di Silvio Berlusconi, Luigi.*





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di leggere la storia dell'acquisizione del Liverpool da parte degli americani George Gillet e Tom Hicks nel 2007. Vi sorprenderà notare come sia tremendamente simile alla nostra situazione e come l'offerta e le dichiarazioni di Bee ricordino da vicino quelle degli americani...E no, non è una storia a lieto fine.



Il Liverpool spende ogni anno grandi cifre per il mercato..e non mi sembra che i tifosi stiano piangendo.. Hanno usato i soldi male è un altro discorso. Ma se Bee mette 80/100 mln per il mercato ogni anno, cosa me ne frega a me del resto? Non mi sembra che gli americani siano stanchi del Liverpool...


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool spende ogni anno grandi cifre per il mercato..e non mi sembra che i tifosi stiano piangendo.. Hanno usato i soldi male è un altro discorso. Ma se Bee mette 80/100 mln per il mercato ogni anno, cosa me ne frega a me del resto? Non mi sembra che gli americani siano stanchi del Liverpool...


Il Liverpool ha cambiato proprietà nell'ottobre 2010 quando è passato in mano a John W. Henry, proprietario dei Red Sox di Boston. La vendita e' arrivata ad un passo dal fallimento a causa dei debiti contratti dal duo americano con la Royal Bank Of Scotland per acquisire il club. La vendita e' stata imposta al CDA dopo che i due proprietari dai creditori (la banca) dopo diverse trattative deliberatamente fatte saltare. 

Ah anche Gillett-Hicks il primo anno comprarono (Torres, Babel, Benayoun) ma due anni dopo furono costretti a vendere quasi tutto...

Ripeto di andare a leggere quei racconti perché ci sono diversi punti in comune.


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool ha cambiato proprietà nell'ottobre 2010 quando è passato in mano a John W. Henry, proprietario dei Red Sox di Boston. La vendita e' arrivata ad un passo dal fallimento a causa dei debiti contratti dal duo americano con la Royal Bank Of Scotland per acquisire il club. La vendita e' stata imposta al CDA dopo che i due proprietari dai creditori (la banca) dopo diverse trattative deliberatamente fatte saltare.
> 
> Ah anche Gillett-Hicks il primo anno comprarono (Torres, Babel, Benayoun) ma due anni dopo furono costretti a vendere quasi tutto...
> 
> Ripeto di andare a leggere quei racconti perché ci sono diversi punti in comune.



ma alla fine bee non è stato ritenuto all'altezza quindi non è un problema nostro.


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool ha cambiato proprietà nell'ottobre 2010 quando è passato in mano a John W. Henry, proprietario dei Red Sox di Boston. La vendita e' arrivata ad un passo dal fallimento a causa dei debiti contratti dal duo americano con la Royal Bank Of Scotland per acquisire il club. La vendita e' stata imposta al CDA dopo che i due proprietari dai creditori (la banca) dopo diverse trattative deliberatamente fatte saltare.
> 
> Ah anche Gillett-Hicks il primo anno comprarono (Torres, Babel, Benayoun) ma due anni dopo furono costretti a vendere quasi tutto...
> 
> Ripeto di andare a leggere quei racconti perché ci sono diversi punti in comune.



Vicenda emblematica. Le operazioni di indebitamento sono da evitare come la morte in squadre di calcio: le fluttuazioni di fatturato legate alla variabilità dei risultati sportivi minano alla base le prospettive di redditività e le possibilità di consolidamento del debito originario. Non parliamo poi dello specifico caso del Milan: fatturato in contrazione, costi di gestione elevati, debitoria complessiva superiore ai ricavi. Un collocamento in borsa in queste condizioni sarebbe bocciato senza pietà dal mercato. No, chi vuole acquistare il Milan deve immettere capitale di rischio con mezzi propri, ed investire. Non lucrare sui margini di profitto futuro.


----------



## Casnop (18 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool spende ogni anno grandi cifre per il mercato..e non mi sembra che i tifosi stiano piangendo.. Hanno usato i soldi male è un altro discorso. Ma se Bee mette 80/100 mln per il mercato ogni anno, cosa me ne frega a me del resto? Non mi sembra che gli americani siano stanchi del Liverpool...



I soldi di chi avrebbe messo sul mercato, il signor Bee? I suoi? Notizia, ufficiale: non ha una lira.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani dice che c'è una delle cordate cinesi formate da 3 dei primi 50 industriali di cina che avrebbe proposto 350 mln per il 35 % e 150-200 mln per il mercato e questi soldi sarebbero poi scalati nel momento in cui i cinesi acquisteranno le altre quote per raggiungere la maggioranza.tra l'altro hanno chiesto a berlusconi di dare una risposta entro venerdi in modo da avere anche l'esclusiva a trattare da parte di fininvest. All'incontro tenuto con questa cordata ha partecipato anche l'ultimogenito di Silvio Berlusconi, Luigi.*







Casnop ha scritto:


> I soldi di chi avrebbe messo sul mercato, il signor Bee? I suoi? Notizia, ufficiale: non ha una lira.



Onestamente, io non credo ai discorso "I cenesi meglio di Bee o Bee meglio dei cinesi" in ogni caso sono scommesse..
Come lo era Berlusconi nell'86 (come ripeto sempre).
Io sono davvero stanco di Berlusconi, rimanere con lui vuol dire morire. Preferisco rischiare con Bee,cinesi,arabi, chiunque sia.. sono davvero stanco.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2015)

Ufficiale! Ha gia cacciato Inzagui


----------



## cremone (19 Maggio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool ha cambiato proprietà nell'ottobre 2010 quando è passato in mano a John W. Henry, proprietario dei Red Sox di Boston. La vendita e' arrivata ad un passo dal fallimento a causa dei debiti contratti dal duo americano con la Royal Bank Of Scotland per acquisire il club. La vendita e' stata imposta al CDA dopo che i due proprietari dai creditori (la banca) dopo diverse trattative deliberatamente fatte saltare.
> 
> Ah anche Gillett-Hicks il primo anno comprarono (Torres, Babel, Benayoun) ma due anni dopo furono costretti a vendere quasi tutto...
> 
> Ripeto di andare a leggere quei racconti perché ci sono diversi punti in comune.



Anche il Manchester United rischio grosso quandi Glazer acquistarono la società ma si salvarono grazie alla cessione di CR7 e a Ferguson che faceva miracoli con una squadra abbastanza mediocre e vecchia


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente, io non credo ai discorso "I cenesi meglio di Bee o Bee meglio dei cinesi" in ogni caso sono scommesse..
> Come lo era Berlusconi nell'86 (come ripeto sempre).
> Io sono davvero stanco di Berlusconi, rimanere con lui vuol dire moriquesta oltrerisco rischiare con Bee,cinesi,arabi, chiunque sia.. sono davvero stanco.



Nessuna prevenzione di tipo personale nei confronti di Mr. Bee. La sua proposta pero' non funziona perché chiede alla società di indebitarsi ulteriormente non per espandere il proprio fatturato ma semplicemente per garantire un passaggio di quote. Il Milan da questa epocale vicenda deve uscire rafforzato per dotarsi di forza commerciale, nuovo stadio, competitività di squadra, e non per far quadrare i conti al gruppo uscente. Altrimenti, si imboccherebbe la strada che porta al collasso economico e finanziario, ed in tempi neanche tanto lunghi.


----------



## folletto (19 Maggio 2015)

Io credevo che fosse tutto fatto con i cinesi ma, come è anche normale che sia, penso che si andrà per le lunghe. Ahimè, ci sarà ancora da soffrire almeno per un'altra stagione


----------

